# Coupé frozen windows...



## jse (Dec 29, 2001)

Hi,

I seem to have a new problem with my E46 Coupe. It’s winter time here in Denmark and this year I am without a garage (I am building a new one).

Yesterday it was freezing. When I got in the car I had great difficulties closing the door. I had to slam it really hard before it closed. Later I found out that the problem was caused by the window not being able to retract (like is normally does when the handle is pulled).

Now I am a bit worried that I have caused damage to the window or the related mechanism. All the seals seem OK and the window is still quite sturdy. However I have some fine scratches on the bottom side of the chrome windows trim. I wonder if these scratches are caused by me forcing the door to close.

Also, there are some light squeaking etc. when I driver over bumps in the road, but that might just be the cold stiffness of the plastic and rubber materials.

What do you guy think – have you experienced this problem?

Also – is it possible to replace the chrome trim along the door frame?

Best regards

JASE


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

if you are getting into the car, just scrape away any ice at the top and bottom of the window. If you are inside the car, you will probably have to climb out through the trunk. Dont ask me how I know


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

bluetree211 said:


> if you are getting into the car, just scrape away any ice at the top and bottom of the window. If you are inside the car, you will probably have to climb out through the trunk. Dont ask me how I know


Just be carefull around the rubber strip with your icescraper... I got a little heavy handed last year and now have all these nice nicks and gouges in my rubber strip... 

If the window won't go down when you close the door, don't slam it shut, just close it as best you can and let the car warm up a little, and "usually" the glass will be able to move after that... If it's a constant problem, you might look for some sort of chemical de-icer to spray on your window, before you open the door... Sucks to have to use chemicals, but at least you won't shatter your glass or scratch your trim...


----------



## jse (Dec 29, 2001)

*Thanks*

Good advise...

Unfortunatly, I did not realise the cause of the problem until after I slammed the door shut. 

I wonder if it is possible to change the chrome trim around the windows. Does anyone know of a DIY instruction on this?

Best regards

JASE


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

jse said:


> I wonder if it is possible to change the chrome trim around the windows. Does anyone know of a DIY instruction on this?


I assume you mean the chrome trim on the roof edge, that the window goes under when it is closing properly? If so, I beleive that can be replaced, but I don't think it is easy... Many people were swapping out their chrome trim for "shadowline" trim awhile back, you might try searching for "shadowline installation" or something like that, maybe you'll come across a DIY... Good luck!

:thumbup:


----------



## jse (Dec 29, 2001)

*Chrome window trim...*

By the way... is the window trim aluminium or plastic (coated with aluminum like paint).

In other words - can it be polished?

Thanks.

JASE


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61899 :dunno:


----------



## jse (Dec 29, 2001)

*Thanks...*

That was useful :tsk:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

TD said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61899 :dunno:


Curmudgeon! :tsk: 

He's in Denmark, so of course its a "coup-ay"... nothing wrong with that... I call it a "coop" here in the US because otherwise people will look at me funny (usually because they don't know that it IS the correct pronunciation) but if I am in Germany, I'd say "coup-ay" as well, just like I'd say "Bay-em-vay" and not "Bee-em-double-you"... IMO, we should appreciate the differences and not make fun of them... The internet flows around the world, and variations in cultural linguistics can be alot of fun... I love that in England, a "wrench" is a "spanner", and an "adjustable wrench" is a "shifting spanner"... imagine the look you'd get here, if you asked for a "shifting spanner" at your local Wal-Mart... :rofl:

As to the question of whether the trim can be polished, I would think so, but it is (seemingly) fragile, so you might want to take it easy on it... maybe a detailing shop would have some info about that possibility? Also, I have heard good things about a metal polish called "Simichrome", which you might be able pick up and try yourself and see if it makes a difference... Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

Frozen window happened to me before a few times last winter after car wash. But I could still open and close the door easily, just that the window didn't move slightly when the door lever was pulled.

Now I think this could be the reason why I have a regulation rattle inside the door.


----------

